
How PornHub is bringing its A-game (SFW) – Moz - heidijavi
http://moz.com/ugc/how-pornhub-is-bringing-its-agame-sfw
======
schrodingersCat
I've found myself re-blogging/sharing some of PH's tweets simply because they
are funny. Even female friends (not the typical demographic for this site IMO)
really enjoy them as well. This marketing strategy is smart and does help
remove the stigma surround the industry.

